# C5 A6:Full Stage 3 setup 4k



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

RSKo4 turbo's
Apr bi-pipe
JHM FMIC
Rs4 inlets
Hitachi Maf
Accordion Hose
Injector's
Vast Stage 2 clutch


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

yo i dont know where the moderators are but this isnt the classified bro


----------

